# Morning Dew in the Wintery Sun



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have had my Nikon L310 camera over a year now. Takes great photos although there are many things that I have come to realise I really miss, like manual focus, viewfinder, adjustable f-stops etc However I have slowly learnt to do without them. As a hybrid DSLR cum Point & Shoot it does most of what I would like it to do 

I have no idea what facebook has done but I have noticed that many of my photo's are no longer displayed in the threads that I placed them in .. If I check the original posts the links are there but the pictures are missing as though Facebook has either changed the picture location or put up security shields.

Here are some photo's of a damp yet sunny Sunday morning (21/12/2014) 

*1.) dew covered grass glistening in the sunlight*










*2.) a crop from the above photo *










*3.) dew covered grass glistening in the sunlight*










*4.) a crop from the above photo*










*5.) dewdrop up close on a blade of grass*










*6.) a crop from the above photo*










more to come .....


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice work DF...number 1 and 5 my faves :thumb:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

6.)










7.)











8.)











9.)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmmm, a lovely set of photos DF, like Zulu, 1 & 5 + 7 & 8 are my favourites, there does seem to be a slight amount of detail-loss on the crops, but that might well be due to the JPG-compression.

It's definitely a wet morning there, I assume you used the 'Macro' setting for the pics?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Amazing work! !


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> It's definitely a wet morning there, I assume you used the 'Macro' setting for the pics?


Macro mode, Yes .. can get as close as 1 cm with this camera.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are a few more but have moved away from grass. I have found that trying to photograph "yellow" and this was no exception .. some of the attempts came out "white" as in way over exposed .. no idea why !

*10.)*









*11.) Crop from 10*










*12.) deeper Crop from 10*










*13.)*










*14.) Crop from 13*










*15.)*










*
16.) Crop from 15
*









The last is typical of problems trying to focus on Yellow colours


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

More lovely shots an' crops









I suspect the 'blown out' portions in #1 are due to the amount of contrast between the bright yellow+reflective droplets and the dark background, in trying to expose for the darker areas, it's overexposed the brighter bits - That Nikon made a valiant attempt though :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone know or have experience in trying to photograph "yellows" I have tried with various (at least 3 !!) digital cameras and each time was disappointed with results. Is their a trick to it or just dropping the EV by a small amount ??


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You can certainly try dropping the EV, but it largely depends on the background colour/brightness - Yellow is a very bright colour which makes it tricksy to photograph.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Yellow is a very bright colour which makes it tricksy to photograph.


:lol: tell me aboiut it !


----------

